# 1997, 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Freedom of the City, Calgary, Ab



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2021)

I am assuming some members here were in this parade, although a tad younger and fitter.....


----------



## dimsum (22 Oct 2021)

The tan uniforms looked great - we should bring them back


----------



## FJAG (22 Oct 2021)

dimsum said:


> The tan uniforms looked great - we should bring them back


I always liked them.

🍻


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2021)

Actually I liked the look as well


----------



## MilEME09 (23 Oct 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Actually I liked the look as well


Some old traditions are worth bringing back, RCEME used to have stable belts, would love that in DEU's over those plastic white belts.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Oct 2021)

Take that crazy talk to the Force 2025 thread.


----------



## medicineman (23 Oct 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Actually I liked the look as well


I liked not just the look - since summer is often parade season, they were a lot comfier than the heavy green ones...which we never got a summer weight version of when they were withdrawn.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Oct 2021)

medicineman said:


> I liked not just the look - since summer is often parade season, they were a lot comfier than the heavy green ones...which we never got a summer weight version of when they were withdrawn.



They sure showed the rifle grease though, especially after a few 'sweaty' rehearsals.


----------



## dimsum (23 Oct 2021)

medicineman said:


> I liked not just the look - since summer is often parade season, they were a lot comfier than the heavy green ones...which we never got a summer weight version of when they were withdrawn.


Interesting.  In contrast, the RCAF just discontinued the winter weight version of its DEUs.  

[Insert joke about RCAF and parades here.  Go ahead.  You know you want to.]


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2021)

I wasn't at that parade but my brother may have been there.

I stand corrected - he's the Drum Major.


----------



## medicineman (24 Oct 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> They sure showed the rifle grease though, especially after a few 'sweaty' rehearsals.


I can't honestly remember wearing them for rehearsals - for that reason, though summer garrison dress was a tan shirt without jacket or sweater, which would show that up.


----------



## medicineman (24 Oct 2021)

dimsum said:


> Interesting.  In contrast, the RCAF just discontinued the winter weight version of its DEUs.
> 
> [Insert joke about RCAF and parades here.  Go ahead.  You know you want to.]


What - that y'all only do things indoors in climate controlled environments from behind a desk OR fly somewhere nice for them?


----------



## FJAG (24 Oct 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> They sure showed the rifle grease though, especially after a few 'sweaty' rehearsals.


Never had that problem in all the years we wore them. Some units must have had pretty greasy rifles.

😁


----------



## dimsum (24 Oct 2021)

medicineman said:


> What - that y'all only do things indoors in climate controlled environments from behind a desk OR fly somewhere nice for them?


I wish.  I've stood on more than a few flight line aprons for a few hours.  

I was really surprised (and grateful) that one of them, in 30-something degrees in the sun, was changed to DEU 3Bs.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Oct 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Some old traditions are worth bringing back, RCEME used to have stable belts, would love that in DEU's over those plastic white belts.



In the pre CF Greens/DEU era the equivalent order of dress still used white belts.

1960 in battledress


1968 in TWs


Stable belts, for those regiments/corps who affected that British item, would have worn them with bush dress or with a more casual version of service dress such as seen around the expanding waistline of this general officer (on the right) having a drink with the Sergeants Mess.


----------



## dimsum (25 Oct 2021)

Are those blue things ascots?  Bring back the ascot!


----------



## dangerboy (25 Oct 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> In the pre CF Greens/DEU era the equivalent order of dress still used white belts.


Probably actual leather white belts cleaned with blanco, with actual brass buckles that needed polishing.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Oct 2021)

dangerboy said:


> Probably actual leather white belts cleaned with blanco, with actual brass buckles that needed polishing.



Take the buckle off the belt before polishing... or else


----------



## KevinB (25 Oct 2021)

I kept looking for myself - then I remembered at the last moment I didn't have to do it because apparently my Oakley chit was annoying people 

*seriously I got my eyes burned during the rehearsal using the CF issues sunglasses (I had gotten my retinas burned earlier with the CF and have had a light sensitivity ever since then) - and so the MO decided that he had enough and let me wear my Oakley's - which I already had a chit for - but he made it very clear that I wasn't to be told to remove them or use other eyewear just to make someone happy.
** in CSM Cromwell's defense I did have a chit for a lot of things, that he suspected I may have been gaming the uniform system.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Oct 2021)

dangerboy said:


> Probably actual leather white belts cleaned with blanco, with actual brass buckles that needed polishing.



Not just Blanco, but also Brasso.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Oct 2021)

Frankly, I'd be suspicious of a Patricia without an Oakley chit.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Oct 2021)

KevinB said:


> I kept looking for myself - then I remembered at the last moment I didn't have to do it because apparently my Oakley chit was annoying people
> 
> **seriously I got my eyes burned during the rehearsal using the CF issues sunglasses* (I had gotten my retinas burned earlier with the CF and have had a light sensitivity ever since then) - and so the MO decided that he had enough and let me wear my Oakley's - which I already had a chit for - but he made it very clear that I wasn't to be told to remove them or use other eyewear just to make someone happy.
> ** in CSM Cromwell's defense I did have a chit for a lot of things, that he suspected I may have been gaming the uniform system.



What? That's outrageous...


----------



## dimsum (26 Oct 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> What? That's outrageous...


Are they the generic brand aviators that I have never seen anyone wearing?  

I recall they tried to issue them to me; I pointed at my (prescription) glasses and said "no thanks".


----------



## KevinB (26 Oct 2021)

dimsum said:


> Are they the generic brand aviators that I have never seen anyone wearing?
> 
> I recall they tried to issue them to me; I pointed at my (prescription) glasses and said "no thanks".


yup - sloppy fit - looked like crap - didn't do F all for the sun etc.


----------



## exspy (26 Oct 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> 1968 in TWs



Do you recall the names of the officers in the photo?

A closer look also reveals the team wearing brown paratroop boots. Very classy.


----------

